# Who sells amp covers in Canada?



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know where i can order a amp cover, in Canada for my Champ? Much appreciated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Canadian. Well respected for their products and service (IMO)
Custom Amplifier Covers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Canadian. Well respected for their products and service (IMO)
> Custom Amplifier Covers


What greco said.

I've had 4 (I think) made by CoverAmp. Great personal and fast service, high quality product. When I sold off the YCV20 and YCV50 (and cabs) the new owners really appreciated the covers.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've always preferred the look of Studio Slips amp cover. I had them for a couple of Dr Z amps I used to own. However I may order from cover amps for my Allen amp so as not to deal with the brokerage fees and cross border shipping. If cover amps ens up being cheaper then I'll definitely go that way.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got a quote from Studio Slips in USA and its 107.00 Canadian plus shipping and taxes etc... Waiting for Coveramp estimate. Mind you the Studio Slips model is a clamshell, all closed in double zipper, high quality from what i can see.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

marcos said:


> Just got a quote from Studio Slips in USA and its 107.00 Canadian plus shipping and taxes etc... Waiting for Coveramp estimate. Mind you the Studio Slips model is a clamshell, all closed in double zipper, high quality from what i can see.


I just quoted out my Allen Old Flame head and 2X12 cabinet 

Studio Slips: $359 and thats just estimating that shipping will be $50. It will be at least that or more Thats a clam shell for the head and a bottom strap for the speaker cabinet.
Cover amps: $185 includes shipping and taxes. I can't find an option for a bottom strap for the head and cabinet and that would be a deal breaker if not available. If I went with their cheapest option the nylon material it would be $115 including taxes and shipping. I'm thinking that the cheapest option is all I'd need as I gig very little and transport my own gear.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I can't find an option for a bottom strap for the head and cabinet


 They can do it. I think the option is available on the final screen of the order. I have a head cover from them with a bottom strap.

Love the product and service from CoverAmp! They once sent the wrong cover, and the replacement arrived in 2 days.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Cover Amp estimate anywhere from 35.00 basic cover to 135.00 for a padded cover. Dont know about shipping yet. They got back to me pretty quick so i like that.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone ever use Tuki (on Reverb) - with CoverAmp it would be special order for me, but Tuki has got a stock padded model for US$55+32 ship; not bad.

Studio slips padded cover w bottom strap would be $US65+ship, but the clamshell does look sweet (well over 100).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Coveramps are great and the D2F padded are excellent but it looks like their website is down.

edit - just found that Tom Palmer @ D2F passed away suddenly. That is sad news, he was great to deal with and made a terrific product.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Coveramps are great and the D2F padded are excellent but it looks like their website is down.
> 
> edit - just found that Tom Palmer @ D2F passed away suddenly. That is sad news, he was great to deal with and made a terrific product.


I did a search and I'm reading posts on forums where the owner died last year.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is another vote for Cover Amps.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What amp is it for Marc?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> What amp is it for Marc?


Its for my little 1977 Champ. Would you happen to have one in your inventory?


----------



## Pooshoes (Feb 18, 2016)

Coveramps did well by me, great communication and nailed the fit on something they hadn't done before.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pooshoes said:


> Coveramps did well by me, great communication and nailed the fit on something they hadn't done before.


Nice fit.Is that leather or vinyl?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Its for my little 1977 Champ. Would you happen to have one in your inventory?


I'll have a look but I doubt it. Won't the cover for the newer Champs work? Probably cheaper if L&M has them.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I'll have a look but I doubt it. Won't the cover for the newer Champs work? Probably cheaper if L&M has them.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought 3 amp covers from Custom amp covers in Quebec, they where exactly what I expected...no issues ..good service...


----------



## Pooshoes (Feb 18, 2016)

marcos said:


> Nice fit.Is that leather or vinyl?


that was a thick Vinyl. I believe you could ask for padded and/or leather and pay more.


----------



## Musikier (Nov 10, 2021)

greco said:


> Canadian. Well respected for their products and service (IMO)
> Custom Amplifier Covers


I know it's November 2021, and this is a 3 year old post but I agree with you. Thanks for your recommendation I also bought my amplifier (Blackstar Sonnet 120) cover from coveramp.com. I got the thick leatherette, padded front, black stitching, with side pocket. It's high quality made, right here in Canada. I saw some amplifier covers online, even the original cover for the model but they come














from the UK and US. I'm glad we have a professional amplifier cover maker here in Canada. Pierre and Nancy are amazing, I highly recommend coveramp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I got one from Coveramp for my Milkman Creamer. Excellent workmanship.


----------



## Musikier (Nov 10, 2021)

Chito said:


> I got one from Coveramp for my Milkman Creamer. Excellent workmanship.
> View attachment 386971


That looks really good Chito, shiny and exact fit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I had a great experience with Tuki covers as well.
I would recommend them as well.


----------

